# Second colono in 1.5week.I will suffer sober.



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't think i will go under.I don't know but i don't feel it.The pain will be excruciating.I will have to think that it will be over in 2 minutes.Geez,i wish i was able to hypnotise myself.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Spas-Why do you need another colonoscopy after only 1 1/2 weeks?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

LOL,in fact,it will be my second colono(of my life) in 1.5 week.







I have a new doctor who want every test possible to diagnose me with hopefully,a treatable condition.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I understand now Spas. Good luck w/the new doc.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

God Bless free Canadian Health care!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hot irish don't bless the C.H. free System too quickly.I have been "rape" by them too many times.







But i agree that actually,i will add to their debt.


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL! Spasman... good for you to get a second opinion!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Geez,i have to have 2 fleet enema the day of the colono to take!!!I think i will cancel it.I hate it!!!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Why does your doctor not recommend Miralax as a prep.Tastes of nothing, and is far gentler, esp. important having a secondcolonoscophy in short a short time.I had Miralax last time (with 2 Duclolax later) and it was wonderful.Well, as wonderful as the whole yucky thing can be.My GI has only been recommending Miralax for the past 18 months,no other prep.I have to wonder why your new doctor has to give you anothercolonoscopy in such a short space of time. Didn't you get thereport of your biopsy results from your first colonoscopy sentto you to show him? I went for 2 x2nd opinions once and noneof them wanted to do another colonoscopy, they just read theresults. Mind you, I'm on GI # 5, the only good one!!! Who I foundvery proactively.I'm also hypoglacemic - which is why I insist on the very firstappointment, even if I have to wait longer for it. I can't gobeyond 9.30 am without eating. Last colonoscopy was at 8 am,perfect, and I didn't have to wait all day!!Whatever, good luck to you. Maybe it's different in QuÃ©bec?O


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm at my 15th g.i. doc.My last colono was 4 years ago.The post title is confusing.I don't know why he uses double fleet.Old school i guess.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

OK, I was somewhat misled.15th GI! In how many years?Old School? Definitely, when it comes to the yucky Fleet prep.If they had to have it, they'd research and find something newer.Good luck.O


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

12th g.i. i have boosted it.In 8 years.I don't pay anything.I will ruin the canadian health system by myself only.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Miralax is not available in Canada.Opponn,how someone can be diagnose with inflammation of the bowel?


----------

